# Jack Fields in Eastern ND



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm looking for some good whitetailed jackrabbit fields. I suppose I'm not confining it to the eastern part of the state. Around Bismarck would be ideal, but since around fargo is one of the best jack spots in the US, I'm wondering if anyone can put me on to a good spot to hunt. I've been told of certain fields by West Acres that have hundreds of them in them. I'd also like to know of any good jack or bunny spots up by Grand Forks. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Northwest of Grand Forks is a good area as well. Fields north of Park River to south of Pisek tend to hold quite a few.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Do you own a beagle dog?


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

nope, a lab.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used to have a heck of a good time in the areas SW of Grand Forks. No real hotspot in particular, we'd move around a lot. In the Red River Valley there's very limited cover for them, so they'll run out of tree belts just like deer. Many days we'd start out for yotes and fox but considering the numbers of jakes it's hard to pass up at times.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

And with our limited snow cover now, if you just drive around and glass the white spots...

I got a few nice ones with the bow and 44 last year but they do go down surprisingly well with the 30-06 as well. :lol: (I failed economics obviously, shooting $.25 animals with $.50+ rounds)


----------

